# Mixing Angel Strains.



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

Can one mix angel strains? How big do they need to be before one sexes them?


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

yes you can they are just different colour variations and you basically have to wait until they are spawning sex them.


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

What about aeration and eggs? Will it stop fungus? I know Angels aren't too keen on current but there must be a correlation when it comes to the eggs. I just have 2 angels in a 25 gallon tall tank, heavily planted.


----------

